# Sad news:  Rob Simonich dead



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 29, 2003)

I just got an e-mail that award winning knife maker Rob Simonich died in a car accident while returning from a hunting trip.

Nice guy.  Great knife maker.  Way too young to die.  


With sadness,


Steve


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 30, 2003)

What a shame.
 

Guys and gals, I've said it before; please be careful behind the wheel.  No matter how good you are you cannot take every other joker into account.  The roads are SO much more dangerous than the streets, if you take my meaning.

Chad


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 30, 2003)

Yeah, Chad...I imagine in your job you've seen some pretty tragic things.

My mother got killed in a car accident.  ALL of us will know someone who has been killed behind the wheel.

Steve


----------



## M F (Dec 1, 2003)

I only met Rob once, at last year's Las Vegas Classic knife show.  I also exchanged Personal Messages with him at another forum.  I got passes to the TAG Expo from him.  I didn't really know him, but from the way he is spoken of by many people I hold in high regard, he was difintely one of the good guys.  He will be missed.


----------



## Spud (Dec 1, 2003)

I saw that at another forum also. Wow. I've heard nothing but praise for Rob and his designs were beautiful. Truly a shame.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanksgiving week, too.  I heard his brother was with him...don't know what happened to him, though.

That had to be hard for the family.



Steve


----------



## M F (Dec 2, 2003)

At the Simonich Knives website, there is a message from Rob's wife Kristine.  There is an update on Rob's brother Tony's condition.  It says, "Just a quick update - Rob's brother Tony is doing better, still a hard road ahead. Please still pray for him. He is off of oxygen but is still incoherent."  Let's hope he pulls through.


----------

